# MRE Depot



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought the canned butter and cheese from this place and it was outstanding!!.

good people to deal with

MREdepot.com Home Page


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like I have another site to check over :gaah:


----------



## jungatheart (Feb 2, 2010)

They have the best customer service on the planet. Had a problem with an order and Steve pulled out all the stops to fix it. Great place to buy from especially the canned butter and bacon.


----------

